# PA, Allentown/Bethlehem: D&D group looking for more players



## jthilo (Aug 9, 2005)

(URL withdrawn)


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 17, 2005)

Which Bethlehem?  There are two in PA - one in Clearfield Cty and one in Northampton Cty.


----------



## jthilo (Aug 17, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Which Bethlehem?  There are two in PA - one in Clearfield Cty




That's a new one to me!  The city of "Bethlehem, PA", according to the Post Office and search/map engines I've checked, is the one in Lehigh and Northampton counties.  Sorry to get your hopes up; State College is probably a bit far to drive.  Or did you mean the _other_ State College, PA?


----------



## Cinerarium (Aug 18, 2005)

I live up in East Stroudsburg (about an hour north of Bethlehem) and can send your info on to a bunch of 3.5 Greyhawk players in Easton/Bethlehem if you're interested.  I'm currently on the road for work most of the time so the weekends I'm focused on my family, or otherwise I'd be interested (I think I meet the profile of gamer you're looking for based on your website).

Good luck finding players!


----------



## Gideon (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd also be interested but can't commit right this second.

I am just out of college and looking to find work up in Bethlehem because of family commitments.


----------



## jthilo (Aug 18, 2005)

Cinerarium said:
			
		

> I live up in East Stroudsburg (about an hour north of Bethlehem) and can send your info on to a bunch of 3.5 Greyhawk players in Easton/Bethlehem if you're interested.




Please do.



			
				Cinerarium said:
			
		

> I'm currently on the road for work most of the time so the weekends I'm focused on my family, or otherwise I'd be interested (I think I meet the profile of gamer you're looking for based on your website).




If only your family were focused on D&D!



			
				Cinerarium said:
			
		

> Good luck finding players!




Thanks!


----------



## jthilo (Aug 18, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I'd also be interested but can't commit right this second.
> 
> I am just out of college and looking to find work up in Bethlehem because of family commitments.




We're not in a rush.  The new campaign will not begin until mid-September at the soonest, so we have time to meet with prospective players.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 19, 2005)

jthilo said:
			
		

> That's a new one to me!  The city of "Bethlehem, PA", according to the Post Office and search/map engines I've checked, is the one in Lehigh and Northampton counties.  Sorry to get your hopes up; State College is probably a bit far to drive.  Or did you mean the _other_ State College, PA?





Sorry... I don't live around UPenn... and a 3 hour drive for a game is just too much...


----------



## jthilo (Aug 19, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Sorry... I don't live around UPenn...




Nor do I!  (Penn is about 70 miles away.)



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> and a 3 hour drive for a game is just too much...




The farthest I ever drove for a game on a regular basis was 55 miles, so you'll get no argument from me.  Thanks for the bump.


----------



## chronicle17 (Sep 8, 2005)

I live in Bethlehem and have been looking for a game for a while.  My schedule is pretty relaxed.  I'm easy going, laid back, and just like to have fun at the table.  I've been playing for about 3 years now, 3.0 and 3.5.  I just started in the Living Greyhawk RPGA, but am very familiar with the setting.

I do like long sessions, and that's what your sessions sound like.  I would also be able to host sessions at my place.

I've sent an email with more information.


----------



## jthilo (Sep 9, 2005)

*Thanks for all the responses!*

My thanks to everyone who has shown interest.  My players and I are planning to have a group lunch on 17 September to meet with those who can attend.  If you've been in contact with me via email as directed on my web page, I'll send you the particulars as soon as I know them, which should be on the evening of Saturday 10 September.

For anybody else seeing this thread for the first time: I think I've got enough people interested for now.  If that changes I will post to this thread again.

Thanks, all!


----------



## jthilo (Sep 10, 2006)

*Thread necromancy!*

This game has moved to Saylorsburg, but since some people will be coming from Allentown and Easton (and since I said I would post if anything changed), you may still be interested.

Please go to the new thread for the details, and respond to that thread instead of this one.


----------

